# Interval International vs RCI



## Warmwishes (Mar 21, 2021)

Interval International vs RCI, cost of membership, ease of use, resort inventory, extra fees when trading, does one standout in value? Or is there a thread where this is already discussed?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 21, 2021)

This probably depends very much on what you own and how it is valued in each system---and for that matter whether you even own something that is dual-enrolled, because not everything is.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 21, 2021)

It also depends on what you are looking for.  Overall Interval might have more higher quality resorts and slightly lower fees and slightly less likely to have resort fees, but I find less summer availability at resorts within 600 miles from where I live.  So even if it is an older resort with slightly higher fees it is worth it to me if I can book through RCI.

But I also agree if you already own something even if it is dual affiliated the trading power in one system might be much better in one vs the other.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 21, 2021)

I think the best place to start is the Sightings section on TUG, you have a good selection of resorts that TUGgers consider good trades both for RCI and Interval. Pick your top 7-10 resorts and see if they fall mostly on one exchange company or another. Once you know that, you can research the best traders for the system you may favor. The cost is relative to the traders you have and you can get good advice with that on this site. 


To me, if you want higher end resorts and larger units, more flexibility with changing your reservation (Eplus) you go with Interval. 

If you do not necesarily need a large unit, you are not very picky on the quality of the resorts (not that there are not some nice resorts in RCI), want more locations, want the flexibility to book shorter or longer stays than 7 nights, may appreciate the last minute discounted exchanges,  have a lower entry budget, RCI could be your pick. It also depends where you live and where you want to go.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 21, 2021)

Outside of DVC, I’d go with interval


----------



## escanoe (Mar 21, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> ... want the flexibility to book shorter or longer stays than 7 nights .... RCI could be your pick.



If that is what the OP wants, RCI Points would beat RCI Weeks.


----------



## montygz (Mar 21, 2021)

Warmwishes said:


> Interval International vs RCI, cost of membership, ease of use, resort inventory, extra fees when trading, does one standout in value? Or is there a thread where this is already discussed?


The value comes in staying at places you like, thus you want to pick the exchange system to match your favored resorts.

For example, I like DVC and Wyndham resorts. They are in RCI, which is why I bought RCI.


----------



## Fatbaby52 (Mar 22, 2021)

From what I've heard, TripBeat is like a skin for RCI (open to non-timeshare owners), with slightly higher prices. Does anyone know if there's an equivalent for II?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 22, 2021)

DDiL went with RCI for Fitzpatrick's Castle because II only offered "like for like" whereas w/ RCI the number of TPUs for their 2 bedroom unit could easily equate to several trades from the one.

For our Peekn'Peak week I can get as many as three exchanges with RCI, e.g. 3 bedroom in Ruidos NM, studio in Taos NM and 2 bedroom in the Poconos. Granted these upcoming weeks are not in "prime time", but late April and early June.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 22, 2021)

Fatbaby52 said:


> From what I've heard, TripBeat is like a skin for RCI (open to non-timeshare owners), with slightly higher prices. Does anyone know if there's an equivalent for II?



Well that was an interesting travel site.   

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Mar 22, 2021)

Warmwishes said:


> Interval International vs RCI, cost of membership, ease of use, resort inventory, extra fees when trading, does one standout in value? Or is there a thread where this is already discussed?



I used RCI more than II, but I used II more than SFX. It could be that I will be using SFX more than both RCI or II this year. I have had my best exchanges with RCI using Worldmark. I had great exchanges with II as well. 

It seems like both RCI and II will have something I want regarding cheap trips for cash. 

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Fatbaby52 said:


> From what I've heard, TripBeat is like a skin for RCI (open to non-timeshare owners), with slightly higher prices. Does anyone know if there's an equivalent for II?


II has CondoDirect.


----------



## Fatbaby52 (Mar 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> II has CondoDirect.



Thank you. I've never actually used RCI or II. I found what I thought were some good deals on TripBeat, but CondoDirect seemed fairly underwhelming. Are those sites pretty representative of what the real RCI and Interval offer members?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Fatbaby52 said:


> Thank you. I've never actually used RCI or II. I found what I thought were some good deals on TripBeat, but CondoDirect seemed fairly underwhelming. Are those sites pretty representative of what the real RCI and Interval offer members?


I agree that CondoDirect is underwhelming. It is purely leftover junk IMO. You won't find a major branded timeshare property there even though Interval International has lots of them on their website in getaways. I think they have certain arrangements that won't let them list certain resorts on CondoDirect.


----------



## Fatbaby52 (Mar 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree that CondoDirect is underwhelming. It is purely leftover junk IMO. You won't find a major branded timeshare property there even though Interval International has lots of them on their website in getaways. I think they have certain arrangements that won't let them list certain resorts on CondoDirect.



Would you say that TripBeat is a good respresentation of what's in RCI? Or is it also scaled down quite a bit?


----------



## Warmwishes (Mar 22, 2021)

CondoDirect is only available to those residing in the U.S.


----------



## Warmwishes (Mar 22, 2021)

Not impressed with Interval, on hold for over a hour, no prices or fees list on their website, not a good way to do business in my opinion.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 22, 2021)

Warmwishes said:


> Not impressed with Interval, on hold for over a hour, no prices or fees list on their website, not a good way to do business in my opinion.



What prices or fees are you trying to determine?  Someone may be able to tell you faster than Interval!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2021)

A little dated, but the fees are still the same. The only difference is now Platinum only gets five free guest certificates.


			https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf


----------



## Warmwishes (Mar 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> A little dated, but the fees are still the same. The only difference is now Platinum only gets five free guest certificates.
> 
> 
> https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf


Thanks, what section is that under on their website?



Fatbaby52 said:


> From what I've heard, TripBeat is like a skin for RCI (open to non-timeshare owners), with slightly higher prices. Does anyone know if there's an equivalent for II?


Thanks, Tripbeat looks interesting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2021)

Warmwishes said:


> Thanks, what section is that under on their website?


I have never found a direct link to it from their website. It could be there, but I don't know where. I always find it by doing a Google Advanced Search and searching only the II website searching for PDF documents.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 24, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> It also depends on what you are looking for.  Overall Interval might have more higher quality resorts and slightly lower fees and slightly less likely to have resort fees, but I find less summer availability at resorts within 600 miles from where I live.  So even if it is an older resort with slightly higher fees it is worth it to me if I can book through RCI.
> 
> But I also agree if you already own something even if it is dual affiliated the trading power in one system might be much better in one vs the other.




Yes, this is exactly my experience. If you want to stay on the East Coast, RCI has many more resorts. If I was planning a trip to Hawaii or California, I would be more interested in II.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 24, 2021)

Fatbaby52 said:


> Would you say that TripBeat is a good respresentation of what's in RCI? Or is it also scaled down quite a bit?



For the resorts I use rci for (mainly in New England) tripbeat doesn’t carry all rci inventory.  The are usualy more expensive than rci but when they have sales the can actually be cheaper.


----------

